# first post



## JBClemmens (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi to everyone. I'm taking a break from writing to watch Pitt-Notre Dame Basketball. Not acclimated to site yet, but found 2006 post under 'books'. Really?


----------



## Ariel (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the site was started in 2004.  There was a purge (from what I hear) last year of old posts.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tepelus (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Segrotlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Nee (Feb 18, 2013)

Howdy JB.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi JB, welcome on board.


----------



## JBClemmens (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for your response. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Fly (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!:coffeescreen:


----------



## JBClemmens (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you. You're very adept with the icons and I like your bird.


----------



## JBClemmens (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, right back. Re: Heinlein quote. It's true especially for editing.


----------



## JBClemmens (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry I took so long to return your greeting. I was editing <sigh>


----------



## Gumby (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi there, and welcome.


----------



## JBClemmens (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you. I wonder if one hundred shoes have any that are pairs.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 20, 2013)

JBClemmens said:


> Thank you. I wonder if one hundred shoes have any that are pairs.



That is a good question...


----------



## JBClemmens (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you seen the famous painting of one pair of shoes, shown from twelve different angles? Imagine if the matrix was of 100 pair. But enough about shoes. How's writing going?


----------



## Atbash (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!:bigsmurf:


----------



## JBClemmens (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you. I like your anime picture.


----------

